# Third eyelid problem



## Flo (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi.










This beauty is a 17 months old healthy girl who, as you can see from the photo, has a problem with her third eyelid(s) - they randomly get pulled over the eyes without, as far as we can tell, any apparent cause.

We've noticed it about two months ago.
It occurs irregulary and lasts for a couple of minutes during wich time she's almost fully blind. Sometimes her eyes are fully covered and sometimes it's only partial. What concerns us is that we can't seem to find any pattern of occurance (it happened both inside and outside, during night and day, while she was calm and excited).

The vet checked her eyes and found no parasites, inflamations, malformations or 'the usual' eyelid problems. The only thing that was noticed are low tear levels (they measured at 11 and 12) so we got artificial tears and some anti alergy pills. But the problem/condition occured at least twice (that's what we saw) since she's been on the meds so we're worried and are wondering could it be something else except alergy.

If anyone had any similar experiences with their Vizslas or knows what the problem could be we would appreciate to know about it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would encourage you to take her to a vet that specializes in eyes. 
They have tools to do a more thorough check of her eyes.

Eye problems can go sideways very quickly, causing the dog to lose it vision.


----------



## Flo (Jul 5, 2020)

texasred said:


> I would encourage you to take her to a vet that specializes in eyes.
> They have tools to do a more thorough check of her eyes.
> 
> Eye problems can go sideways very quickly, causing the dog to lose it vision.


Thank you for the reply. We're gonna do that if the condition doesn't get better within days.


----------



## Skivinspannah (Oct 11, 2020)

Flo said:


> Thank you for the reply. We're gonna do that if the condition doesn't get better within days.


Did you ever figure this out? We've got the same issue with our little boy.


----------

